# Cigarette Lighter Question



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a question about my cigarette lighter, i recently bought a new cigarette lighter and I basically relocated it to the arm rest area(via m/f connectors and 14g wire) and for some reason when i go use the cigarette lighter port my tachometer lights come on. But will imediately go off when its not in use. Any Ideas?? cigarette lighter works fine btw. except for the tach light part. 

oh and what is the 3rd wire on the back of the cigarette lighter connector? I know the other 2 are for power and ground, but i have no idea what that 3rd wire is. Anyone know? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

